# DS #4354: Atelier Annie: Alchemist of Sera Island (USA)



## Rayder (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5581^^


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 2, 2009)

And people said this was gonna be impossible to dump because one guy couldn't do it. 

Meh, I think it's some type of RPG hybrid. Looks somewhat interesting but I'm too swamped with beta testing and homework to try it out.


----------



## xshinox (Nov 2, 2009)

that "one guy" dumped it wrong or was using a outdated flash cart. anyways, it works on acekard2i with AKAIO 1.5


----------



## emigre (Nov 2, 2009)

This joins the list of games I should try out. Hope it's good for everyone.


----------



## Pavichokche (Nov 2, 2009)

Thay say its a kind of hybrid between an RPG and cooking mama 0.0 It looks unique enough to be good, I might give it a try...


----------



## berlinka (Nov 2, 2009)

Atelier Annie....


----------



## emigre (Nov 2, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Atelier Annie....



I'm guessing she broke your heart? I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 2, 2009)

it looks ok..the boxart looks like that old style anime 
im gonna try it out and see how it is


----------



## pitman (Nov 2, 2009)

Barrel...
The game works perfectly on R4 with YSmenu (and trimmed).


----------



## RanmaFreak (Nov 2, 2009)

I heard that they were going with an SRPG Type system for battles in this game. Is that true?

If so, I'm probably not going to check this one out. I'm a huge fan of the Atelier series, and love the PS2 games (Including Mana Khemia and Ar Tonelico). I'd be incredibly disappointed if they decided to go in such a different direction with this game. I know SRPGs seem to be popular lately, but I honestly prefer the "Tried and True" traditional style RPGS or even Action RPGs.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 2, 2009)

looks great, time to try


----------



## Spikeynator (Nov 2, 2009)

meh this will have to wait lol still working on dragonball z


----------



## megawalk (Nov 2, 2009)

since its a nippon ichi software game i was interested in i dont mind trying this out and i hope it suits my kind of gameplay
i've also heard good rumors about this game
so its worth a shot


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 2, 2009)

Christ, yet another game on my rather large pile marked 'to do'. I'm waiting on tomorrow's rather great release set of Lego Rock Band, Band Hero, Star Wars Battlefront Elite Squadron and COP The Recruit. I was under the impression this was impossible to dump so I forgot about it. By the 11th I am gonna have the most epic backlog of games. I'll have all of tomorrow's releases, the new COD, new Harvest Moon, I'm sure there are others, not to mention this. And I'm already working on Nostalgia, plus my own game projects (my games design course is kicking up into high gear, I'm working on my RPG at the moment). And once I check with Psyco I'll be able to start my beta testing duties on ASH as well (I'm having trouble with the patcher). Damn, I am gonna be swamped for the next few months. God bless the DS.

Here's hoping this is as strangely addictive as the one I played on PS2 which I cannot remember the name of. Starts off with you finding a big talking sword in the woods if I recall correctly. That was pretty good.


----------



## Oh Really? (Nov 2, 2009)

Finally, I was waiting for this all day yesterday. Hopefully it will be as fun as it looks


----------



## jerbz (Nov 2, 2009)

trying this out as soon as the bar says 100%
=]


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 2, 2009)

it erases your save file nooooooooooooooo


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 2, 2009)

i will try this but will give others the incentive too



Spoiler























Images give a good understanding of the game...


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 2, 2009)

I want to have sex with the blobs on the cover.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 2, 2009)

So far, it's very NIS. Lots of Japan-isms, adorable characters and sprites, and irreverent humor. Best of all, it's all about alchemy, and well, NIS knows their alchemy.


----------



## sillypatterson (Nov 2, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> that "one guy" dumped it wrong or was using a outdated flash cart. anyways, it works on acekard2i with AKAIO 1.5



That "one guy" was attempting to see if an AP warning would delay the eventual release by a few days.  It totally did.  I left the scene because I was tired of seeing niche games be released day and date online...  people who would've bought it end up downloading it right away due to convenience...  but when it's in stores and not online, people will buy and support.  There's nothing awesome about sequels to niche titles that thousands of people download (I've seen the numbers) and love and enjoy just never come over because the first-week legs were cut right off.  I'd like to see some sort of honor system where games are held off for at least a week after hitting stores, but that's contrary to what "the scene" is all about.  Shame that.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 2, 2009)

sillypatterson said:
			
		

> That "one guy" was attempting to see if an AP warning would delay the eventual release by a few days.  It totally did.  I left the scene because I was tired of seeing niche games be released day and date online...  people who would've bought it end up downloading it right away due to convenience...  but when it's in stores and not online, people will buy and support.  There's nothing awesome about sequels to niche titles that thousands of people download (I've seen the numbers) and love and enjoy just never come over because the first-week legs were cut right off.  I'd like to see some sort of honor system where games are held off for at least a week after hitting stores, but that's contrary to what "the scene" is all about.  Shame that.



Hard reasoning to argue with, and I can certainly appreciate where you're coming from. And I also predict that type of honor system will eventually come about...well, maybe not an honor system, but I think publishers will get a better handle on how to bypass piracy and still be profitable. People want great games, most folks can't (or won't) pay a lot for them, and yet great games generally require bread. We're getting there. Slowly but surely. Steam and other models seem to be inspiring companies to find other ways to offer up an olive branch to gamers without either side going broke.

All because Al Gore fought to fund Arpanet.


----------



## geminisama (Nov 3, 2009)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> it erases your save file nooooooooooooooo



No it doesn't. My save is still there.


----------



## Ruri (Nov 3, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Hard reasoning to argue with, and I can certainly appreciate where you're coming from. And I also predict that type of honor system will eventually come about...well, maybe not an honor system, but I think publishers will get a better handle on how to bypass piracy and still be profitable. People want great games, most folks can't (or won't) pay a lot for them, and yet great games generally require bread. We're getting there. Slowly but surely. Steam and other models seem to be inspiring companies to find other ways to offer up an olive branch to gamers without either side going broke.
> 
> All because Al Gore fought to fund Arpanet.


Honestly, I think that the best way for games to go if they want to reduce piracy is to focus on online content.  Online PC and home console content is, if properly-implemented, completely impossible to pirate your way into, unless you want to play against nothing but other pirates.

So what they should do is focus on working in internet-based things -- sharing content, and so forth.  This will reduce the value of pirated software and encourage players to buy the real thing even after all their other anti-piracy checks have been cracked.

Of course, at the moment we all know that the DS lets you get full internet capability for pirated games, but they'll probably figure out a way to fix that eventually.  You just have to give each cart a unique ID from a big set randomly-generated list you have at your master server, and ban any ID that's used in two places at once...

Also, as Microsoft has shown recently, a strong internet-based community lets you do more to deter pirates than just prevent them from playing that one game.  Well, I mean we all complain when they do it, but it's clearly something with the potential to _work_, whereas just tightening AP measures alone isn't going to do it.


----------



## xist (Nov 3, 2009)

So what happens to legitimate gamers who don't want to use Online features? Part of the reason my console base is the PS2, PSP and DS is because there's no real need to go online. At some point i was planning on going next-fen but if in the future i'm forced to connect to the internet i think that's me and new consoles/games divorced forever.


----------



## michaeru (Nov 3, 2009)

Good game so far. But does the game end after the said in-game years?

And... Why can't they make a better looking MC, like the other Alteir games. Haha. Oh well.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Nov 3, 2009)

i liked the PS2 games a lot maybe this will be good too.


----------



## geminisama (Nov 3, 2009)

michaeru said:
			
		

> Good game so far. But does the game end after the said in-game years?
> 
> And... Why can't they make a better looking MC, like the other Alteir games. Haha. Oh well.



Hope you're not talking about Klein, cause I hated that kid. BARRRELL!


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh wow wasn't expecting an American localization of Atelier series.
If you've never played Atelier series before, this would be a good entry point. For some reason this game is extremely easy compared to other Atelier series.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 3, 2009)

*grabs chalk* Well time to mark another game on my list to play some time. *marks board* Well that makes Nostalgia, this, and for me to finish Tales of the Abyss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This might take a while.


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmm, may try this, damn my flashcart is full at the wrong time...


----------



## outgum (Nov 3, 2009)

Just downloaded, cant wait to play


----------



## bombchu (Nov 3, 2009)

Argh. Addicting. Extremely addicting. Adorable and funny, too. I'm sure I'm doing it a bit wrong but it's still really fun!


----------



## michaeru (Nov 3, 2009)

I wonder why Lise no Atelier: Ordre no Renkinjutsushi wasn't translated. Hope they translate the upcoming Atelier games for the NDS. BTW, where can I find the mascots?


----------



## miketh2005 (Nov 3, 2009)

fine time for my DS to break! i had to write all the good game i wanna play when i get it fixed! here it is:

# DS Games: Atelier Annie: Alchemist of Sera Island - tales of the abyss - Hero's Saga: Laevatein Tactics - Nostalgia - Ben 10: Alien Force - Vilgax Attacks - Bakugan: Battle Brawlers - Marvel Super Hero Squad - Cooking Mama 2 - Emergency! Disaster Rescue Squad - IL-2 Sturmovik: Birds of Prey - Spore Hero Arena - Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of the Sky - Wizard of Oz: Over the yellow brick road - Where's Waldo? The Fantastic Journey - River King - Drawn to Life: The Next Chapter - Space Invaders Extreme 2 - A witch's Tale - FIFA Soccer 10

lol...


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 3, 2009)

Is that all on the ds? Tales of the Abyss is for the ps2 you know. Which I have been playing.


----------



## kalmis (Nov 3, 2009)

Uh Atelier Annie and those screenshots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Getting way too old for this kind of 1234


----------



## jerbz (Nov 3, 2009)

IMHO, there is wayy to much reading for me
just not for me

also i thought it would be cutesy enough for my gf
but apparently theres not enough people dying in it.
haha


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 3, 2009)

This game is very addicting.Really fun and cute game!


----------



## deathking (Nov 3, 2009)

tried it but cant get into it.
might try it during xmas


----------



## BastarB (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, this actually sounds quite interesting!=)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 3, 2009)

this game fucking rocks! now this game isn't heavy on actual combat your mainly making items, building up the town and sending friends into the shops/facilities to run them. but it's so fucking awesome.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 3, 2009)

would anyone happen to know the right savetype?


----------



## yoyobrains (Nov 3, 2009)

jerbz said:
			
		

> also i thought it would be cutesy enough for my gf
> but apparently theres not enough people dying in it.
> haha



Anyone else find that slightly disturbing?


----------



## miketh2005 (Nov 4, 2009)

yoyobrains said:
			
		

> jerbz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your not alone, buddy


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> yoyobrains said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 4, 2009)

yoyobrains said:
			
		

> jerbz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've never played Atelier games before? this is normal.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 4, 2009)

She sounds a lot like me


----------



## Keyk (Nov 4, 2009)

The savefile gets corrupted on mine. Echoing an earlier request for the correct save type. Thanks. =)

Edit: Manually setting to 512KB seems to work for me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 4, 2009)

it works perfectly in no$ just turn the voice off which is annoying anyway.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 4, 2009)

512kb is the save type for anyone that still needs to know.


----------



## Sorakun (Nov 4, 2009)

yoyobrains said:
			
		

> jerbz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ever since playing Vampires Dawn and Unterwegs in Düsterburg (Two German RPG-Maker Games), nothing really disturbs me anymore.
Except for Giygas.
Oh my god, GIYGAS!

Ahem... Anyway, good game, although I underestimated it a bit.
Since the game doesn't give you any healing items at the beginning, I thought I wouldn't need any for my first run through the basin...
...and got killed by a single Puni. Time to start over.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 4, 2009)

any1 know how you add more items to your shop? every1 keeps saying there's nothing in there.


----------

